# More new pictures, please give me your input!



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Let me know if it would be more useful to have the videos.....


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bump bump


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

The videos would be a lot more helpful for people to critique from. Videos give a better look at smoothness, transitions, position during the ride exc


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is one video, the others are uploading onto my YouTube account


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Can I just say my hip the next day my right hip hurt so much from my spook and throwing me so far to the left so fast it made my hip pop very loud! :shock:

The reason my inside hand looks slightly jerky... My reins were slipping and I was holding ver stead outside rein letting him find his place in the trot...


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/really-need-feedback-prepping-clinic-please-127778/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-tah-dah-moments-yesterdays-ride-127804/


You have two other threads with the same pictures.. you might want to just have one going at a time so you can get more replies.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes I know that....I didn't get as many replies as I wanted...I stated this...I'm sorry. Now on this thread posting new newer pictures with the videos as you can see. If you want to tell something I can do to help I'd greatly appreciate that if not that's okay top. I know I have many threads going and I'm sorry. 

Here's another video to the right, walk trot and canter. This is our harder way with my bad leg but at the same time want to add I was really trying not to pinch with my knees! Lol!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Dressage 
10135- one of those threads was just in the pictures section...I wasn't asking for critique there, it was just me feeling good about my ride and showing off the pictures liked cause I can see progression in my own riding. 

I'm staying to this thread for the critique and videos. It's not that I didn't like the replies I got, I agree and appreciate them and the time people took to tell me what they saw, so now with videos up I'm hoping to have even more help coming my way. 

Here are the last two videos


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is the link to last weeks ride on video. Do you see any bit of improvement? Lol
Also turns out I wont be riding in the clinic on the 5th  oh well

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/new-improved-ollie-learning-so-much-126857/


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay, well ill critique this because it sounds like you really want some feedback. My thought on why you may not be getting much is because you have said in another post you have an injury you are working with and that affects your leg. And anyone watching who is paying attention can see what you’re doing with your horse and why you are doing it and what your result is. And it’s not bad. 

To pick it apart your leg move a lot (but you said you have an injury) and you have wide hands and look like you keep bumping your horse on the side to move him forward. So my guess if you want him to be collected and moving forward from behind? 

IF this is right I would suggest riding with a whip to give him a tap to get him going so you don’t have to constantly ask. My dressage coach would say to be “think forward, imagine yourself moving forward, and visualize it” And when you take the leg off most of the time they will be more forward then constantly asking them to move off of it. Also you look down, very common everyone wants to see what their horse is doing lol. When I rode dressage I was guilty of that 80% of the time. So try to look up a bit more to get the feel of what’s going on under you. 

Dressage is SO hard to critique because it’s all on YOU and your movements/ your horses. Its not judges based on x, y, z with someone’s opinions of how you did the movement (hunter ex.) it’s about a test you do and there is a set standard for the levels. (I have never seen anyone protest in a dressage test) 

It’s very hard for me to give any critique because I have been out of dressage for a while and I don’t think I would be in any place to tell you what to work on. But I think I can see what you’re trying to do. Do you know of the training scale? Work with that to make personal goals for yourself. To me dressage was such a personal thing, I would never ask other to critique because you can always do better but unless you know the history of the horse and rider and can see what’s going on I think it would be very hard to have someone else tell me what to work on besides my coach. 

I hope this was somewhat helpful! You are a wonderful rider, keep up the good work!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think you need to work on quieter hands. When you rise, your hands need to stay where they are. Atm you're lifting them up and down and the reins are pulling him around making it hard to him to settle into the contact.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Chair seat. That would be fine with me for my riding, but it isn't what you want. That is why your posting looks like hard work. You can't uncoil your legs. Instead, you have to bring your hips forward.

Since I'm not really an English-style rider, I'm not sure how to fix it. I'd probably try lengthening your stirrups a few holes, and then doing a lot of two-point to get your balance in synch with the horse.

Also, your horse's head is past the vertical in many shots. There may be a time when that is appropriate - remember, I'm not an English rider. However, I wouldn't think it would be a good idea until your horse is first moving forward with power. In my extremely limited experience, it is easier to get the horse to move forward with power and then moderate it than it is to hold the head back while asking for power from the rear. Again, consider the source in reading this advice...:?

Also: is the goal dressage or jumping? Dressage has been mentioned, but the saddle looks like a jump saddle. A forward seat is ridden differently from a dressage seat. For a forward seat, you might need to lengthen your stirrups some and bend more at the waist to get your upper body balanced over the stirrup bars.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

bsms said:


> *Since I'm not really an English-style rider, I'm not sure how to fix it. I'd probably try lengthening your stirrups a few holes, and then doing a lot of two-point to get your balance in synch with the horse.*
> 
> Good advice
> 
> ...


But otherwise good advice, bsms  

I think her tight hip is affecting her leg position because she used to not have this position issue.

OP I hope you feel better soon and get the relief you have been seeking from the chiro :/


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AT the end of the last wtc video going left, when Ollie came out of the canter, he wanted to stretch down and that would have been a good time to do a "stretchy circle" with him.

He need to do more work with his neck both elevated (which he seems to want to do naturally), and elongated, reaching forward. At present, it looks like he is developing a way of holding his neck that makes it look scrunched back on itself. I mean, rather , the head is scrunched back into the neck, and it's blocking him.
He appears to have trouble moving his head to the right in the atlas/axis joint, right behind the poll. the movement that he would make if he was saying "no". When you were cantering to the right, and you asked him to flex and soften on the inside rein, he either raised or lowered his head to avoid that movement. I think he is blocked there. Stiff there, I guess.

At one point, in one of the videos, I saw you flex him to the left (his good side) and you did a pretty nice job of it. His head stayed in a vertical plane, which is good and correct. This needs to be done to the right, too, but with care because he demonstrates that it's difficult.

For you, when you trot, you are actually swiveling up, advancing your inside hip at the top of your posting trot motion, which is exactly when the horse has advacned his OUTSIDE him, so you are effectively counter swiveling his motion. You do this more going right than going left. 
I think that anchoring your outside elbow, with some bend in it, to your outside ribcage will help. Both elbows need more bend so that your hands can stay still at the trot, but you really need your outside elbow firmly back, it is advancing in front of the inside one and is very stiff and straight.

At that canter you ride much better and could teach me a thing or two, as I am having some real difficulties there. Let Ollie stretch down sometimes, even at canter, and keep that outside elbow connected to your core!


With regard to the elevated/elongated comment;

think of making his poll go farther away from you. You want his face to be just in front of the vertical, but you want his poll to be pushing away from you, too. If you constrict him, he will raise his head but actually bring his poll backward, closer to you. just use that visual thinking; "I push his poll forward away from me"


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys this super super helps me!
Tiny, I saw the counter swiveling too! I was like omg what the heck is my body doing!? It explains why I have the worst pain every time after I ride on my right side from hip to upper ribcage, like the worst side ache pain plus like I got cow kicked right there. so not fun!
Ialso agree with my outside arm...I think I feel like I just have told hold him on the outside rein, bad me bad! Lol

I'm going to read this later when I am not so tired 
Thanks again everyone!
I really really really appreaite this!
I have a lesson this weekend so I'll try to start worming on a few of these things.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

_"Not quite. Dressage you have longer stirrups but for any kind of jumping or 'forward seat' riding, you need shorter length of stirrup"_​Yes. However, in this case, even for a forward seat, I'd suggest longer stirrups. For a dressage seat, I'd suggest a different saddle AND much longer stirrups.

I can't find my book on the American Military Seat, which has the old cavalry manual on riding...but IIRC, it recommended very short stirrups only for jumping over 3'6". How far you need to come out of the saddle for jumping is a function of the angle the horse's back needs to generate to jump the obstacle.

For the OP: I would suggest getting this book:

Amazon.com: American Military Horsemanship: The Military Riding Seat of the United States Cavalry, 1792 through 1944 (9781420855524): James Ottevaere: Books

I may need to break down and buy another copy myself. 

In fact, I just ordered another copy...hate it when I lose books!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bsms, thanks! Yes we are shopping for dressage saddles. Infect tomorrow morningwill be sitting in a few saddles to see what works for me!
Trust me I'm going to for sure be getting a better saddle!
Oh and for the question what are my goals... Big big dream, 2-3rd level dressage and jumping/derbies or xc 

So I'll also try dropping my stirrups and hope to gid it doesn't hurt my right side....kinda scared


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

When you are going around to the right at the beginning of the second video, your left arm stays very still, but when you switch to the left, it almost looks as though you are pulling yourself up into the rising part of the posting trot with your hands. Both legs come forward when you rise, is this because you are relying on the stirrups, or is it related to your injury? Going to the right in the second video it looks like your arm is 'locked' into position, bringing your hand (and the rein) both up and down, and back and forth, with every rise/fall of the posting trot. I think that working on relaxing the wrist and elbow would help with this. I also think your stirrups may be a bit too short for good leg position, which would also affect how your hands and arms are moving. I like your horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Thanks guys this super super helps me!
> Tiny, I saw the counter swiveling too! I was like omg what the heck is my body doing!? It explains why I have the worst pain every time after I ride on my right side from hip to upper ribcage, like the worst side ache pain plus like I got cow kicked right there. so not fun!
> Ialso agree with my outside arm*...I think I feel like I just have told hold him on the outside rein, bad me bad! Lol*
> 
> ...


 
you do have to hold him, but you need the stability of your core, and the flexability of a bent elbow (allows following hands), thus anchor to your rib cage. I guarantee you that if you do this single thing, you will feel a big change.


----------



## Equitation4life (Mar 10, 2012)

in the 2nd video he looked as if you were trying to get him to bend, through his head but forgot his back. he was better in the next videos. Work on letting him stretch down to get "long and low". * a tip for your lower leg to get your heel stretched farther place your toes on a step and stretch your heel down it may hurt at first but will help loads. i think you should shorten your reins and try to gain that contact, he wants the contact and he needs your help. In the last video at the beginning i'm not sure what you were doing. You have a beautiful horse with such potential. Work on keeping his bend consistent.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Update: great ride today and yesterday!
Uploading videos to YouTube to post here and so e more pictures, really took all your advice to hear and it work, so did the lesson lol. I also put my stirrups down two holes, ahhh love bow moch that helped! My outside arm still got stiff but I felt it and made my self loosen up and move with him so I wouldn't block his movement land did better with not pinching with my knees and heels wherent down but not SCRUNCHING up lol
He tried so hard for me and I'm so happy I have this great boy!
Stay tuned!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay so that is for now, I'm going to upload and get more pictures from them if I can. I felt like I wasnt as "frantic" in the trot either.

I have my homework, lots of transitions ride from my core and lower leg do more self stretches for my arms and shoulders.

Thanks!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Videos:





This is usually how we start how, him not so sure, testing me and getting into his happy place, me feeling where I need to be too. I know stiff in the outside, I get better!

Video 2




I feel like my reins where I tad bit long. But in putting my stirrups down two holes it really helped me wrap my legs around him, use my calf instead of my heal and relax me knees more...wasn't twisting my hips either, had a softer posting trot. When my inside hand goes in and it looks like I'm pulling I'm not, I'm flexning him to the side and moving him off my side leg as well and the second he starts to relase his poll and step under do I give a bit and ride forward.

Video 3:




I felt like this was our best part of our ride, I was preparing for the canter with the walk Gorky tea toons and really felt he was in-between my aids and it Wasserstein soft but engaged. My arms get stiff before I canter I think cause I was so focussed, I dropped my ISP side hand right before he went I to the canter too. I notice it's slot raiser for me to fallow with arms in the canter and this canter was soft and more balanced the the first time we canters him from so much walk trot work. 

Alright now give me all you got in critique bit at least let me know what i have improved on...please haha!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*More pictures*


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

First is hands, get a complete hold on the reins, not tight, but your hands look way loose to me. Straighten your wrists and bring your thumbs up to ctreate the elbow-hand-rein-bit line. Hands will tilt at a 20 degree angle, so thumbs not straight up and down. Also your hands are moving a lot with your horse's head in the video. Work on stabilizing your core to help prevent this. 
Next is legs, I notice you lift your entire leg to put your heel into him. Also that he seems to be ignoring your cues. Work on stretching down into your heel and not lifting it, instead wrapping your lower leg around his barrel. 
Your shoulders are rolled forward into a very defensive looking position. Your arms are very busy, instead of moving your whole arm get your hands in the correct position at the whither and use your wrists and fingers to make those same movements.

Just a quickie sort of critique for you.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bump bump


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

MF- I am not sure if you have read this thread from the start of last week. All the things you have pointed out are the things I am working. I'm looking more for help on getting him more constsiant, someone to compare these two rides to see if there's even the slightest bit of improvment, more claification on what you see Ollie progressing in or what he is backsliding in, what you think might help exercise wise or anything like that, I appraeaite your help, thanks,
Sam


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

You do look to have improved with your arm position a tad. In the first set of pictures, you had your hands pretty far apart but they looked to be about right in the last set. I'd keep your heels down a bit more, roll your shoulders back a bit more, bend your arms and keep your thumbs up.  My instructor preaches things like these to me every lesson so I know how difficult it is to break a habit.. so good luck! (and your horse is lovely btw!)


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

June 25th Part 3 video- Your posting looks very forced and you are landing harshly in the saddle. Your arms are moving with your posting- back and forth, back and forth.
I do commend you for being able to pop right up and into the correct diagonal, if not then being able to catch it pretty quickly. I'm also glad to see that you are doing lots of transitions.
I haven't been reading any of the other posts, so idk if what i'm saying has been said already or not. I would like to see his head being more steady in the bridle and not popping up and down, although with your quieter hands and arms I'm noticing it less than in your videos from however long ago. 
Next step is so you don't have the following problem, "When my inside hand goes in and it looks like I'm pulling I'm not". Work on making your cues much more subtle so you don't have to defend yourself. 

I look forward to seeing you progress, you have a handsome horse and you certainly have the build to become a very elegant rider. If i'm being too harsh or you don't understand, please tell me.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

That dressage saddle is really going to help you with a lot of this, I think. When you don't have to fight your own natural physics, but rather have a saddle that better supports your lower body, your upper body will quiet down, too. Jmo.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree! I cant wait to get that saddle!
Lowering my stirrups really helped!! now I just have to drill it into my brain for another month while I wait to get the saddle.

"heels down, squeeze with your calf, hands together and breath!"

I am going to try listening to music today while I ride and see if that helps me breath and relax more through my arms 

Just got some new blankets for the Ollie boy and new full seats for me so we will be sporting those off in a new Fashion thread today, stay on the look out for that! hehe

I am also going to get pictures of his feet and ask for feedback shoe wise...
Thanks!!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

In some of these videos your horse looks a little overbridled.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Keep your upper body still, mainly follow with your arms/hands. Although you want your whole body moving with your horse, don't bob forward with your whole upper body, just let your hands go with his mouth. Also, keep your heels down and hands together. 

At the trot, you were constantly bumping him with your heels. Try to keep your leg still and then when you start to feel him slowing down urge him forward with being a little more forceful with your posting and squeezing with your lower leg. If he doesn't respond, kick, then give him a smack with a whip behind your leg! Constantly bumping him with your legs dulls out the horses response to your cues. Your goal with riding should be to ride with the least cues possible, and make it hard for people to see you cueing your horse forward. 

With collecting, rather than just using your rein, move him forward, INTO the bridle. You may be trying to do this with you bumping him forward, however, in order to get them moving into the bridle using their hind end you need more of a squeezing effect. Like, squeeze for one thousand, two thousand and release, until you feel his hind legs engaging under himself. He does seem heavy on the forehand, which can be helped with lots of transitions and leg yields. 

Sit up straight, keep your elbows bent, and dont lean back! Does seem like your stirrups are a little short, could you let them down a hole or two? Good luck!! You guys seem like a great match, and I love how you look up


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keep your heels down and your shoulder's back. You also look a bit tense and heavy in your hands. Remember to keep them very soft and supple.


----------

